# i hate modem noise



## DWO (Dec 22, 1999)

If you haven't found out already, here's how to turn off the noise your modem makes when you connect: Go to My Computer\Control Panel\Modems, hi-lite your modem, click Properties, and slide the speaker volume to 'off.' Sometimes this works--sometimes not. (Go ahead and set your max speed all the way up too.)


----------



## Rayofoz (Jan 6, 2000)

Personally, modem noise is the symphony of the computer.


----------



## kelly441 (Feb 2, 2000)

A LITTLE PIECE OF TAPE OVER THE SPEAKER WORKS NICE TOO.


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

If it doesn't work from the modems properties, then you might also want to change it in the properties of your Dial-up networking connection. Sometimes it has to be changed in both places for it to work. If that still doesn't work then add L0 or M0 to the init string that you are using, or if you are not using any string then add ATL0 or ATM0, (those are all zero not the letter o). By the way, what those do is L0 turns the volume off, L1 is low speaker volume, L2 is medium and L3 is loud, M0 turns the speaker off, M1 turns speaker on until carrier is detected, M2 turns speaker always on (this one is very annoying) and M3 turns speaker on until carrier detected and off while dialing.

------------------
Frenat


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

This is why I prefer internal modems!!!

When I do happen to work with externals I just put a small pair of earphones in the earphone jack, that is a sure way to kill the noise but not to the point where you can't hear what is going on!! 

Give that one a try cause as DWO said the option in windows to turn your speaker vol down doesn't always work!


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Most newer modems have the modem noise off by default. At least the ones from 3Com do.

Have you ever heard the modem noise when you had a crap modem and it repeated 5 times before connecting? HORRIBLE!









------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## livia (Feb 11, 1999)

The only way I know to turn off that awful noise (that works):'2x click 'My Computer' then 2x click 'Dial up Networking'. Highlight your connection by right clicking your connection then left click Properties. Then click 'Configure' near the bottom. Under the 'general' tab, turn off the volume. I promise that this works, because Ifound this from here! I don't recall who told me, but I think it was DanO, but if not it was LarryCore. If they deny it I'll take the credit! 

livia
I've been away, but the site is kicking


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And if you have multiple DUN connections make sure you do that to each one. They each keep their own set of separate modem properties. Just changing the general modem properties on the ControlPanel>Modems will *not* update the properties for each DUN.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-17-2000).]


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

For some reason though, it does not always work to change the volume through your Dial up networking connection. I work for an ISP so I see this one quite frequently but adding the codes that I listed above to an initialization string should work every time regardless of how the modem volume is set anywhere else.

------------------
Frenat

[This message has been edited by frenat (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## Jelicaljeff (Nov 9, 1999)

I agree with frenat. Each Dun usually looks at the modem setup that is already set in windows.
But just sliding the volume to off doesn't always do it. The setting M0 <--- (a Zero) put in the extra settings box in Properties|connection tab|Advanced|
tells the modem to turn off the noise. (all modems)

[This message has been edited by Jelicaljeff (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It looks at the Modem properties when the the DUN connection is first created. After that if you change the Modem Properties via the ControlPanel, then the DUN connection Modem Properties are *not* updated. It's easy to test. Change your Modem Properties on the ControlPanel. Does it change the Modem properties in the DUN connection?

BTW, I understand the frustration with the sound, but M0 in the modem init string does not always do it either. It mostly depends on the software. My experience is changing the ModemProperties through the DUN connection works 99% of the time.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## Jelicaljeff (Nov 9, 1999)

I just did it both ways -- changing the DUN connectoid and then going back to CP. The changes would show up on both screens.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well, I am running W98 and mine does not. Neither does any of the other W98 machines that I work with at work. It does not surprise me though. There are alot of strange things with Windows machines.

BTW, Do you have more than one DUN connection? I do. Maybe since I have more than one, it stores them separately?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

I've only got one DUN connection and it does not change the settings in the CP when I change them in DUN or vice versa. I'm using win 98 also. Incidentally, I can turn off the speaker volume in both the DUN connection and in the control panel and the speaker will still be on but if I use one of those codes in an initialization string then it will work every time. They should work for most modems but of course there are always exceptions.

------------------
Frenat


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well, at least I am not losing my mind. Maybe it is W95 with the older version of DUN that changes both. I know W98 has a new version of DUN. I think its 1.3


----------



## KimB (Mar 9, 2000)

I'd be careful about the tape over the speakers - my pal totaled his laptop by covering the speakers with his thumbs so that the start noise wouldn't wake his gf.


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Since I have relatively little practical experience with computers ,I am kind of like 
Will Rogers when he said "all I know is what I read..." 
Anyway in light of the information I read in this thread, can I assume that the following is ,shall I say, 'inaccurate'??



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LarryCore:
> *It has nothing to do with your sound card. It is coming from the internal speaker, inside your case. There is no volume control for it.
> ...


 Or am I misinterpreting something? Bob


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Did you mean to reply to this thread?

That quote was about the internal PC speaker beep at power up. This thread is about modem sounds.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Ah, I was assuming that the modem connecting sounds came from the internal speaker, but I see now that is not the case.

Thanks Larry,
I should have realized that there was something wrong with my interpretation of this thread when I searched for that previous thread and saw that you and I both thought that there was no volume adjustment on the internal speaker. I thought I had been wrong then and had learned something new now.I should have known that you would not be unaware of something as basic as modem sound volume adjustment. I wish computers had come along back when my internal memory & logic units worked better.







Bob

btw: Now I am wondering what does power the internal speaker. I think I have heard faint telephone voice sounds from it at times or am I mistaken again?

[This message has been edited by bd (edited 04-01-2000).]


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Now I am more confused . I checked and the dialing connect sound I hear, does come from the internal speaker as I thought . 
In rereading the thread I see there is a reference to internal modems by spinach . Does that mean that the rest of the thread is in reference to external modems and they operate differently?


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

the sound is comiing from inside your computer but not from the internal computer speaker. It is coming from the speaker on the modem card. these are separate speakers and will work differently. the internal speaker on the modem card deals on ly with modem sounds and may or may not have a volume control, the internal speaker for the computer beeps does not have a volume control. External modems will also have a speaker but the previous parts of this topic should apply to both internal and external modems

------------------
Frenat


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

OK Frenat!
Another speaker inside on the modem card.Thank you, that helps a lot. I not only learned more but understand more too. Thanks again. Bob


----------



## hybridtech (May 6, 2007)

Yes do the slider thing. In XP I've also found Start, Control Panel, Network Connections ( in Classic View ), right click your ISP ( I'm on Dial-up ), and then in the General Tab click the Configure button, and unclick "Enable Modem Speaker" which is the little piezo speaker thingy attached to the modem board ! Hope this works for you.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

The easiest way I found to get rid of modem noise is to get DSL. ;-)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My FiOS fiber optic line is totally quiet, I've never heard it make any modem noise.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

That's only because it's so fast - something like MACH 2 ?? LOL


----------

